# Gender scan in 3 days...please guess!



## LauT

Hi all, please have a look for me and tell me your thoughts. I know what I think (this is my third) but it was different to what the sonographer said. He did say it's not definite and our hospital is known to say 70% chance of a certain gender...half they get right, half they seem to get wrong! They probably shouldn't say as can you really tell at 12 weeks 4 days? 

Anyway, thank you in advance ladies xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 76


----------



## cupcakekate

I think boy?


----------



## Liammommy

:pink:


----------



## Dolly84

I think girl going off nub x


----------



## madseasons

:pink:


----------



## Amanda1098

Looks like girl to me. What did the tech say?


----------



## HorrorFan88

Girl going off the nub


----------



## LauT

If it's pointing up by 30 degrees, is it supposed to be a boy nub??


----------



## bunnyhop

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## LauT

Thanks so much for all the guesses so far...i really thought it looked as though it was pointing up slightly though? 30 degrees isn't much...


----------



## LauT

Need some more guesses from those of you in the know!


----------



## ellahopesky

:pink:


----------



## Dolly84

LauT said:


> Thanks so much for all the guesses so far...i really thought it looked as though it was pointing up slightly though? 30 degrees isn't much...

It is relative to how the spine is bent too, so if the line follows the spine it may indicate a girl, if the spine is flat but the nub is at least 30 degrees or more pointing up then it indicates a boy xxx


----------



## LauT

Dolly84 said:


> LauT said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all the guesses so far...i really thought it looked as though it was pointing up slightly though? 30 degrees isn't much...
> 
> It is relative to how the spine is bent too, so if the line follows the spine it may indicate a girl, if the spine is flat but the nub is at least 30 degrees or more pointing up then it indicates a boy xxxClick to expand...

So what do you reckon on my scan pic Dolly84?!

I really thought it was pointing up slightly but obviously lots of you think it looks straight??


----------



## Eleanor ace

That looks like a very girly nub to me, it is forked and looks like it's angled down if the spine was straight.


----------



## klabro

I say girl


----------



## 3boys

Girl the angle is in relation to spine.


----------



## LauT

3boys said:


> Girl the angle is in relation to spine.

Thank you 3boys. Yes i just thought it still looked up in relation to the spine but I've been staring way too much!! Getting nubsessed, haha! Xx


----------



## 3boys

What did the ultrasound tech say?


----------



## 3boys

Your baby is lying at an angle so if you follow that angle with spine you actually have a really flat nub. I'm going for a scan in just over a week and if I had your nub I'd be so excited and would be tempted to buy 1 or 2 pink things.


----------



## LauT

3boys said:


> Your baby is lying at an angle so if you follow that angle with spine you actually have a really flat nub. I'm going for a scan in just over a week and if I had your nub I'd be so excited and would be tempted to buy 1 or 2 pink things.

OOOh, don't say that to me 3boys, lol! The tech said 70% girl but he was a little flippant about it and found it difficlut to get all the measurements so I just feel like I can't believe it yet, especially as I have two boys already...seems too good to be true to now be expecting a little girl! I adore my boys and if I could have ever had an ideal scenario I would have loved boys first and a girl last (although we may have another either way we think!). 
I know I've already said it but just so surprised so many see a girly nub...really thought it was a difficult one to call. I'm going to get an early scan when I'll be about 15w3d so I hope they'll be able to see a little better by then.
Any other thoughts??


----------



## 3boys

Oh I completely understand how you feel. I had 3 boys before my daughter and then 2 more boys. I would love for this to be another girl. Would you mind if I shared your pic with a friend of mine she's really good at these things and I won't tell her what everyone thinks.


----------



## 3boys

Take your picture and two pieces of paper. Use one piece of paper to follow the line of spine and another to follow nub and you will see there is no angle. However for the nub theory to be accurate baby needs to be as flat as possible. But I don't think the tech would of said girl for no reason. I personally think girl.


----------



## 3boys

Not a great job but hopefully you get an idea of why everyone is saying girl.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-03-26-15-10-53.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Tink1o5

Girl


----------



## LauT

Thank you everyone. I've booked an early gender scan for 12 days time, I just want to know!
Thanks 3boys, I can see how it's parallel from your picture. The tech did say the spine is a bit further up from the bottom of the back though - I think you can kind of make it out in the pic...this is what makes me think it's going up in relation to the spine! X


----------



## LauT

Bump :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

Girl!!


----------



## rwhite

Really looks like the scan I had with this baby, and I thought mine looked very girly! So :pink: :)


----------



## LauT

Thanks everyone for looking :) did you show the pic to your friend, 3boys?! 
Anyone else want a guess who is familiar with nubs? I have the picture on another forum where lots said girl too but one (very experienced and accurate long-timer!) lady said it could be 50/50 because of stacking on the nub which indicates boy :-/ xx


----------



## LauT

Bump x


----------



## braxtonbaby

Girl


----------

